
We just abandoned our blog for Medium and you probably should too - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/we-just-abandoned-our-blog-for-medium-you-probably-should-too-33e742a1d49
======
detaro
I wonder in what interest areas "going to medium to read articles" works? Even
following the recommended links below articles I like nearly never seems worth
it, so I only touch medium articles if they come strongly recommended from the
outside, so I'm apparently not interested in the things medium is good for.

Also, kind of sad to see that even an organisation like free code camp chooses
a closed platform instead of forming their own community
planet/aggregator/syndication-platform/... on the "open web".

~~~
quincyla
Most people who are blogging are doing so to reach an audience. Though there
have been several attempts to create open source implementations of tools like
Medium and Twitter. They haven't attracted a significant audience. Rather than
expend energy trying to build yet another open web platform, we are focusing
the energy of our contributors toward making an effective open-source
programming curriculum.

~~~
detaro
I know (even though there are quite few people crossposting to medium etc but
keeping the canonical source on their page). I guess I just wish the world
worked differently?

I mean, if a program for coding education doesn't think having people own and
customize their sites is worth it, then who?

